
TonTon streaming over 1.1mil video hours a month, with 1.6mil registered users - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2011/07/31/tonton-serving-over-1-1-million-video-hours-a-month-now-with-1-6-registered-users/
======
getsat
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=zhiQ> <\-- LOL

Surely, your traffic acquisition efforts are better spent elsewhere.

